# Filling in pool?



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Company wants bid to drain and fill inground pool with dirt.
Doesn't actually need draining. 
I have no idea on this...will I need permit? Should fill be gravel/dirt mix? Is there a certain formula for it?
Realtor says just fill with dirt, leave coping.
Tarp in photos is MCS's vendors attempt at covering/securing pool :icon_rolleyes: Actually had bricks weighting it down around the edges.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> Company wants bid to drain and fill inground pool with dirt.
> Doesn't actually need draining.
> I have no idea on this...will I need permit? Should fill be gravel/dirt mix? Is there a certain formula for it?
> Realtor says just fill with dirt, leave coping.
> Tarp in photos is MCS's vendors attempt at covering/securing pool :icon_rolleyes: Actually had bricks weighting it down around the edges.


I'd give them a bid clean, remove debris and power wash the pool too. How insane of a request is this? 

I've done several pool filling jobs over the years. Depends on the type of soil or back fill soil you have in that area. Your best bet is to put a bid to do the entire back yard, level and compact the entire area. I always used clean soil. In AZ the soil is clay like so I never added rocks.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You should not need a permit, but check with the local building dept to make sure, and ofcourse add it into your quote. You will be just fine filling it with fill dirt, but you will want to jack hammer at least 3 holes in the shell, on bottom, for drainage. Middle, and on each end. This is to avoid a soup bowl in the future. We have actually jack hammered the deck area and a foot down from edge's to eliminate all the concrete that will be seen after. A skidsteer with a bucket to move dirt, and the jack hammer attachment are perfect. I would bid it several different ways and let the client decide. The holes in the bottom are important! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Realtor just wants a basic fill in...leave coping as it is.
My bid will include holes in bottom, approx 150 cyd fill dirt, taking down fencing for access and putting it back up.

I am thinking 3500-4000....does that sound anywhere close??


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Realtor just wants a basic fill in...leave coping as it is.
> My bid will include holes in bottom, approx 150 cyd fill dirt, taking down fencing for access and putting it back up.
> ...


15 dump truck loads of dirt delivered @ $150 each $2250
Bobcat rental for the day, $300
Operator and laborer for the day, $400

Total COGS $2950

$4,000 will leave you with $3,200 after discount. If you figure 10% profit and 10% overhead you need to net around $3,575 so bump your bid to $4,450


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Realtor just wants a basic fill in...leave coping as it is.
> My bid will include holes in bottom, approx 150 cyd fill dirt, taking down fencing for access and putting it back up.
> ...


Before you bid this, check with the local municipality for the building codes and permits required. Some cities in Wisconsin require a demolition permit. What's worse, a few are no longer allowing "cracking the slab" for a basement floor during demoltion and burying the concrete on site. It must be removed. They might classify the pool just like a basement foundation.

I can't speak for your area but I can tell you DO NOT listen to the broker :no:. Check with the building inspector first, or call your excavation/demo sub first. Your bid will be way too low  if they require you to remove the concrete from site.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Before you bid this, check with the local municipality for the building codes and permits required. Some cities in Wisconsin require a demolition permit. What's worse, a few are no longer allowing "cracking the slab" for a basement floor during demoltion and burying the concrete on site. It must be removed. They might classify the pool just like a basement foundation.
> 
> I can't speak for your area but I can tell you DO NOT listen to the broker :no:. Check with the building inspector first, or call your excavation/demo sub first. Your bid will be way too low  if they require you to remove the concrete from site.


 
Thing I hate about doing these type of bids is the time involved in getting the bid together and bank or realtor declining it and getting another FNG to do it!:furious:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How about the guy that didn't get the disclosure doc when he bought the place and his wife has him planting trees in the backyard? Suprise! :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Why does the bank want to spend the money to fill that?


Clean out the crap and debris and cover it. Let the new H/O decide if they want a pool or not.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Why does the bank want to spend the money to fill that?
> 
> 
> Clean out the crap and debris and cover it. Let the new H/O decide if they want a pool or not.


Exactly!! Board to Hud specs and be done with it! Cheaper for client and less headache in the future for homeowner...:whistling2:

Keep in mind the "realtor" requested it.....:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pop some corn and turn down the lights!

http://youtu.be/zAVF5N5SZek


----------



## FieldServices (Oct 12, 2012)

*Is it Vinyl?*

That appears to be a Vinyl swimming pool that needs a lot of work before any water can be put in...Is it Vinyl?






Barefoot said:


> Company wants bid to drain and fill inground pool with dirt.
> Doesn't actually need draining.
> I have no idea on this...will I need permit? Should fill be gravel/dirt mix? Is there a certain formula for it?
> Realtor says just fill with dirt, leave coping.
> Tarp in photos is MCS's vendors attempt at covering/securing pool :icon_rolleyes: Actually had bricks weighting it down around the edges.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Pop some corn and turn down the lights!
> 
> http://youtu.be/zAVF5N5SZek


Too lazy to pump it down? LMAO! :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, if you stick around until the end, he backfilled it into a soupy slop of mudwater. :blink:


----------

